# Alternative foods



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I wanted to start a new thread so as not to clog up the threads about the recalls.


Gena suggested Blue, however it's got rice, wheat and corn in it- which Wilson can't have.

Annie suggested Flint River, which looks very good- but it appears you have to order it online- and if they ship to Canada it's not going to practical for us to pay the huge costs in shipping and duty- not to mention the time it will take.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I posted this already in the other thread but here it is again. It does have brown rice... no corn or wheat, though. And the salmon in the formula is wild salmon, not the bad-for-all farmed (Atlantic) salmon.

Please consider Castor & Pollux Organix. I am very pleased with it. I particularly like the fact that they use a lot of organic ingredients. I don't trust "conventional" as it likely has pesticide residue.

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/

*Castor & Pollux Organix Dry Dog Food Ingredients*
Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 25.00% 
Crude Fat (min) 13.00% 
Crude Fiber (max) 4.50% 
Moisture (max) 10.00% 
Calcium (min) 1.00% 
Phosphorus (min) 0.90% 
Omega 6 Fatty Acid* (min) 2.00%
Omega 3 Fatty Acid* (min) 0.28% 
Glucosamine* (min) 150 ppm 
Chondroitin Sulfate* (min) 75 ppm




> I wanted to start a new thread so as not to clog up the threads about the recalls.
> Gena suggested Blue, however it's got rice, wheat and corn in it- which Wilson can't have.
> 
> Annie suggested Flint River, which looks very good- but it appears you have to order it online- and if they ship to Canada it's not going to practical for us to pay the huge costs in shipping and duty- not to mention the time it will take.[/B]


Flint River is pretty good and K & C loved the samples that I had gotten. One thing that kept me from using it was that it is very concentrated and the amount they would get was teeny tiny. They both LOVE to eat and I didn't think they would like having such a small amount. I agree, I didn't want to be dependent on ordering it. The Castor & Pollux I use is available at Earth Fare, the grocery store I shop at.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sher ~ I pulled up their website. Do they have more of a variety than that? I feed wet and dry, mostly wet, and I only see one. It's like "Spots Stew".

It is convenient, and sold at Petco, as well.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> I wanted to start a new thread so as not to clog up the threads about the recalls.
> 
> 
> Gena suggested Blue, however it's got rice, wheat and corn in it- which Wilson can't have.
> ...


Should be FLINT RIVER RANCH http://www.frrco.com

You do have to order it online, sorry, I forgot about that, haha. I find it very convenient as it usually arrives to me the next day.

They don't charge for shipping though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sher ~ I pulled up their website. Do they have more of a variety than that? I feed wet and dry, mostly wet, and I only see one. It's like "Spots Stew".
> 
> It is convenient, and sold at Petco, as well.[/B]


Yes, they have canned. Here is a link:

Link to C & P canine canned products:
http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/organ...ormula_for_dogs

Also, note that they are very charitable:

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/our_pet_and_soul_foundation


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet, Potato and Rabbit Formula.

This is really good for him and it is working for him right now, that is before they recall this one
















Any way it is for dogs with allergy, and very sensitive tummy. It is hard to get it though. I only found one online source. my vet doesn't have it either but I guess they can special order for me if I want. 

I didn't see any rice or wheat in there. Please let me know if this one gets recalled. by the way I am not recommending any dog food to anyone so just do your research.







unfortunately Sparkey can not eat people food







and if I can't trust dog food I can not even trust the supplements either


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I posted this already in the other thread but here it is again. It does have brown rice... no corn or wheat, though. And the salmon in the formula is wild salmon, not the bad-for-all farmed (Atlantic) salmon.
> 
> Please consider Castor & Pollux Organix. I am very pleased with it. I particularly like the fact that they use a lot of organic ingredients. I don't trust "conventional" as it likely has pesticide residue.
> 
> ...



I looked for this one, but they only had an adult food. Mia needs puppy food. Any other good organic food?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried Newman's Own Organic food or the Wellness?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I posted this already in the other thread but here it is again. It does have brown rice... no corn or wheat, though. And the salmon in the formula is wild salmon, not the bad-for-all farmed (Atlantic) salmon.
> 
> Please consider Castor & Pollux Organix. I am very pleased with it. I particularly like the fact that they use a lot of organic ingredients. I don't trust "conventional" as it likely has pesticide residue.
> 
> ...


The castor & Pollux looks good BUT since the #1 ingredient is Chicken I'll have to pass for now. Ollie's tummy didn't do well on Chicken--his stools were too soft and he'd be gassy every evening when he was on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. That's why I had switched to NB duck and potato. I've also noticed that the older he gets, the "stronger" his tummy seems to get so maybe I'll try chicken again in the future...that food does sound good, though...organic ingredients do sound much better...

Does anyone know if Trader Joe's sells dog food--I know they sell dog treats...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Has anyone tried Newman's Own Organic food or the Wellness?[/B]


I don't know anything about Newman's, but Wellness is made by Old Mother Hubbard. Wellness as well as other Old Mother Hubbard foods are partially made by Menu Foods. And while Wellness wasn't part of the recall I am trying to find a food that has nothing to do with Menu Foods as I don't want to give that company my support in any way. I think they handled the whole recall very very badly- tried to cover it up, tested known tainted food on animals, CEO sold stock just days before announcing the recall, etc etc etc.

I currently feed Natural Balance, and although they have an issue with their Venison and Rice I will continue to feed the Sweet Potato and Fish- I just wanted to find a back up in case something more happens. I believe in NB as a company, and so far they are handling everything well.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone hear of this food? 

http://www.healthfoodforpets.com/


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How about Solid Gold wee bits? They have a bison formula--(has brown rice, though) It's all natural and holistic http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/sh...68&code=140 Also can be found in Petco...Here's more info from the website--they are also considered "low allergen"
About Solid Gold Health Products 

Solid Gold Health Products For Pets, Inc., has been a pioneer of natural, holistic animal nutrition since 1974. We now have a line of nine dry dog and cat foods, including our new high protein, low carbohydrate dry dog food, Barking at the Moon™. We also have a line of canned dog and cat foods as well as nutritional supplements, treats, and topical products. 

We specialize in the development of "low allergen" products, which work together to enhance total health, boost up the immune system, and protect against disease. We always use wholesome USDA Choice meats, USDA grade I and II grains, and healthful monounsaturated and polyunsaturated oils. 

We never use chemical preservatives such as BHA, BHT and Ethoxyquin, which may be related to some diseases in pets. We never use wheat, corn, or soy, which are often genetically modified and common allergens for dogs, causing them to have uncomfortable skin disorders, chew incessantly at their feet, or suffer from chronic problems such as ear infections. We never add animal or poultry fat to our products, as these are saturated fats that may contribute to heart disease and certain types of cancer. 

Solid Gold is also an industry leader in the use of revolutionary foil "barrier" packaging for all our dry food products, which means we don't have to use chemical preservatives or flavor enhancers. Barrier packaging keeps food fresher longer, maintains palatability, and helps to sustain the potency of valuable vitamins and other nutrients, which may deplete over time with conventional paper bags. 

If you have specific questions on Solid Gold products or any other matter relating to Solid Gold, please feel free to call us at (800) 364-4863 or email [email protected] - please be sure to include your phone number in the event that a nutritionist needs to call you. 


Our Philosophy 

The concept behind holistic health care is that the body should be viewed as a whole structure and not regarded just as a collection of individual parts. All systems within an organism are connected with one another in some way, and any imbalance may disrupt other body systems before physical signs are seen. 

All aspects of a disorder should be considered in the planning and implementation of a treatment regime, as opposed to treating only the apparent clinical signs themselves. For example, a dog that suffers from chronic skin irritation, ear infections, or chews incessantly at his feet, should not just be treated with steroids, antibiotics, or topical applications. The cause should be determined and addressed. Foot-chewing and chronic ear infections are classic signs of food allergies in dogs. Often, a simple change in diet combined with support for the immune system, will rectify the problem within days. 

Viewing the body as an inseparable structure, and treating the cause of disease, (as opposed to ‘splitting’ the body into its individual parts and trying to treat only the visible signs), allows that body, which is fundamentally sound, to return itself to normal. 

Solid Gold selects ingredients from around the world, to produce foods and supplements, which can be used in conjunction with each other. This promotes a healthful whole body, whose systems work in harmony and are enhanced to their maximum potential. The result is increased resistance to disease, relief from pain, and an enhanced state of general well-being. 


Our History 

The founder and owner of Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, is Sissy Harrington-McGill. Sissy went to Germany in 1974, to buy the fawn son of the 1974 World Champion Great Dane and the brindle nephew of the 1973 World Champion Great Dane. She has raised Danes since 1958. 

While in Germany, she found that the German Danes were very healthy and lived to be 11 to 13 years old. The American Danes lived to be only 7 to 9 years old. Sissy believed this difference may have been nutrition-related and gathered samples of some German dog foods. 

Upon returning to the United States, she had the various foods analyzed to determine how they might lengthen the life span of the American Danes. She then developed the Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken (which means ‘dog food flakes’ in German). 

After Sissy introduced the first natural dog food to the United States in 1974, the FDA told her there was no such thing as natural dog food. She told the FDA that natural dog food had been available for 20 years in Germany. 

Thus began Solid Gold Health Products For Pets, Inc., The Holistic Animal Nutrition Center. Sissy has a Master’s Degree from Columbia University in New York City. She began a doctoral program at the University of California, Berkeley and completed her coursework at the University of Southern California in Los Angeles. Solid Gold was chosen as the United States Chamber of Commerce Small Business Association, California Exporter of the Year. Solid Gold Health Products are exported worldwide.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have been really happy with Nature's Variety foods. I follow their suggestion to rotate through the foods since Lady also has allergies.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

This food is high protein and is either grain free or, in the case of the kibble, low grain. I was concerned at first about this, but Lady has been eating these high protein foods now for several years with no change in her bloodwork.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Canine Caviar and Eagle Pack (at least the Holistic Select kind of EP) are more good brands. Perri's been on Canine Caviar lamb and pearl millet for almost a year now, but I'm in the middle of switching him to Eagle Pack Holistic Select lamb and rice right now, as he's stopped liking the Canine Caviar for whatever reason. There are a lot of really good foods out there, you just have to look around. A year ago when I was researching foods, I went on those big sites that carried all sorts of super premium food just to get an idea of what was out there, and then went and looked at the site of the individual food. It might be hard to find something without rice, but you should have no problem finding a good food without corn, wheat, or soy. I do know I've seen specific meat and oatmeal formulas before, but I don't recall what brands.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What about this one. It's called PET PROMISE and is made by Natural Pet Nutrition, Westminster, CO

NO animal byproducts - NO added growth hormones - NO antibiotic-fed protein - NO rendered Meaths or Fats - NO Brain or Spinal tissue - No artificial colors, flavors, preservatives.

The can I have is Bison & Brown Rice formula. I bought 2 cans of this and a bag of the Organix (from Castor & Pollux) in December when we went to Arizona. You can buy both also at Whole Foods Market. The can is too big for Alex. When I was in France last month my husband run out of home prepared food and opened a can. He ate only half of it and my husband had to throw away the other half.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Sparkey is on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet, Potato and Rabbit Formula.
> 
> This is really good for him and it is working for him right now, that is before they recall this one
> 
> ...


 

I bet Petco would order the Rabbit in since they already carry Royal Canine. I'm sure they are willing to go the extra mile since so many foods have been pulled from the shelves lately. It's worth a try!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> What about this one. It's called PET PROMISE and is made by Natural Pet Nutrition, Westminster, CO
> 
> NO animal byproducts - NO added growth hormones - NO antibiotic-fed protein - NO rendered Meaths or Fats - NO Brain or Spinal tissue - No artificial colors, flavors, preservatives.
> 
> The can I have is Bison & Brown Rice formula. I bought 2 cans of this and a bag of the Organix (from Castor & Pollux) in December when we went to Arizona. You can buy both also at Whole Foods Market. The can is too big for Alex. When I was in France last month my husband run out of home prepared food and opened a can. He ate only half of it and my husband had to throw away the other half.[/B]


Janine, I've seen Pet Promise at Earth Fare and it caught my eye because it was endorsed by Dr. Andrew Weil and they had a fancy display with brochures. After reading the ingredients, I got the feeling that their "story" was good but the ingredients weren't necessarily so. I don't like products with brewers rice, corn gluten meal, egg product (note it doesn't say "eggs" but rather "egg product", and soy flour.

*Ingredients - Pet Promise - Kibble for Adult Dogs*
Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, oat groats, pearled barley, vegetable oil preserved with mixed-tocopherols, egg product, soy flour, dicalcium phosphate, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, salt, vitamins [Vitamin E supplement, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity)], choline chloride, minerals [zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], ascorbic acid [source of Vitamin C].




> Has anyone tried Newman's Own Organic food or the Wellness?[/B]


I used Newman's for years. Then they changed the formula and added soybean meal and I found Castor & Pollux and like it a lot better.

*Newman's New Formula - Adult Kibble*
INGREDIENTS:
Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Oats, Organic Peas, Chicken Meal, Organic Sorghum, Organic Soybean Meal, Chicken Fat (Naturally Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols [a Source of Vitamin E]), Organic Brown Rice, Organic Millet, Organic Rice, Organic Flax Seed, Dicalcium Phosphate, Organic Carrots, Chicken Liver, Sea Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Lecithin, Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Hydrochloride, Biotin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (Source of Iodine), Vitamin K Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Pseudolongum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product.


*Newman's "Old" Formula - Adult Kibble*
INGREDIENTS:
Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Rice, Organic Milo, Organic Oats, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Naturally Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary), Organic Carrots, Organic Potatoes, Calcium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Kelp, Parsley, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Ascorbate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Iodide, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

K/C I like the ingredients in the Organix better too. I just have this one can left, won't buy another one. Not even sure he will end up getting it. Ha, I will save it for the next hurricane.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Did it occur to anyone that some day you might have to become a Scientist to feed your pet safely?









Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Did it occur to anyone that some day you might have to become a Scientist to feed your pet safely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha-no kidding. I was saying if anything, this is making us all a little smarter (or confused) either, or. I was just at the vet to get Kosmo's bloodwork done just to check his levels before neutering next month and because I always worry because I lost Corky to liver shunt, anywho....I was asking him about Organic/Holistic food. He said that if you are going to go that route, be sure that their food is formulated to meet AAFCO guidelines. 

http://www.aafco.org/


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just read that some Blue Buffalo cat food is being recalled. I am scared to death over all this.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> I just read that some Blue Buffalo cat food is being recalled. I am scared to death over all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know-and it all boils down to wheat gluten and rice concentrate from China. It pisses me off that they won't let Americans over there to inspect their production plants


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

This all getting out of hand...I am now trying to decide what food I am going to switch Darla and Dakota too. I am so nervous every time I feed them.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Is Merrick any good??? I had the boys on NB Sweet potato & fish but was running out so I went to this little store that sells alot of foods you can't get at petco/petsmart (solid gold, canidae, merrick, california natural, etc.) & I got them the Wilderness Blend formula. I know NB sweet potato&fish wasn't on the recall list, and I do appreciate the way NB took care of everything the way they did but I dont know honestly, I'm freaking out. LOL. *sighs*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Is Merrick any good??? I had the boys on NB Sweet potato & fish but was running out so I went to this little store that sells alot of foods you can't get at petco/petsmart (solid gold, canidae, merrick, california natural, etc.) & I got them the Wilderness Blend formula. I know NB sweet potato&fish wasn't on the recall list, and I do appreciate the way NB took care of everything the way they did but I dont know honestly, I'm freaking out. LOL. *sighs*[/B]



So far Merrick is safe. It has the cutiest little dried up veggies. Mia eats it as a snack to munch on she is not a kibble eater but likes to munch on this every now and then....others also seem to like it.

They are looking into Wheat & Corn Glutton along with rice concentrate. Merrick only has whole brown rice.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367278
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response!







Thanks! Merrick doesn't contain those two things obviously??? & the brown rice is okay...right??? I thought I was the only one to think the veggies were "cute"... haha. Anyways, the boys loved it!


----------

